# 1955 ladies schwinn blue phantom



## es500sj (Apr 4, 2011)

i have a ladies blue phantom and would like to find some more info on it! the serial number is u33056 will add pictures in a few days any help thank you


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 5, 2011)

What sort of info are you looking for? As you probably know the girls Phantom was a one year only model and was made in four colors. ome will say the blue was a girls only color but I have seen one boys bike that was blue also and rumors exist of about 50 built on a special order. There are no known numbers of how many girls Phantoms were produced but based on what I've seen reported it appears teh girls model is much rarer than the boys. I would like to see pics and if by chance it might be for sale I, and I'm sure others, would be interested if it is a nice original bike. v/r Shawn


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 5, 2011)

Pics please!


----------



## es500sj (Apr 7, 2011)

pictures blue phantom


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 8, 2011)

the blue phantom was a christmas 55 bike.all the ones i've seen were nov. 55 serial numbers.this looks like the bike from bethel island.if it is,the original selling price kept creeping up,but the last price i knew of was still a good deal given the rarity of the bike.nice score and congrats on a nice original bike


----------



## natekc1 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have been looking for a 1955 ladies phantom for months.  I have a 1951 schwinn phantom green and I am trying to purchase the 1955 ladies bike (blue) for our anniversary for my wife.  Is this for sale by chance?


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 12, 2011)

WOW! I have only heard about those Blue Girls Phantoms! Nice bike and thanks for sharing!


----------



## antiquepete (Apr 17, 2011)

So, I just found what I believe to be a 1955 blue ladies phantom, it's a little rough but I got it for $100.  Can anyone tell me where I shuld be able to find the serial number, and any other advice?


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 17, 2011)

the serial should be on the left rear dropout where the axle nut is.if it's a blue phantom,it should have late 55 numbers,ie october,november.they did make the other colors earlier in the year.post pics when you get a chance.


----------



## es500sj (Apr 18, 2011)

pics please!


----------

